# what data nano sim for North Scotland



## big tom (Apr 8, 2017)

In two weeks time, I am starting at Fort William > Cape Wrath then on to John o' Groats I would like to buy a proven Nano Sim,suggestions please.


----------



## AuldTam (Apr 8, 2017)

Satellite phone, landline or wifi in cafe /pub. In my opinion you'll get intermittent service no matter which provider you use the further north you go.

Complain to Westminster government. They also promised everyone in the uk will have fast broadband by 2020...aye right! They live in the big London bubble.


----------



## The laird (Apr 8, 2017)

Agree with all the ram has posted,areas are temperamental ,signal here and five yards to the left or right and you loose it,don't matter a jot what provider you get .


----------



## Roger Haworth (Apr 8, 2017)

Most people on this forum including myself seem to favour the THREE 12GB sim which lasts for up to 12 months and costs £30 if bought direct from THREE but can be obtained for less elsewhere (try Ebay). I have used this sim fairly successfully in the north of Scotland but as the previous poster pointed out you're not going to get reception everywhere.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 8, 2017)

Three works well for us on both the Mi-Fi and the phones, many others say EE but there are black spots for all the networks.


----------



## jann (Apr 8, 2017)

Three works well for us,but not everywhere


----------



## hextal (Apr 8, 2017)

I did the NC500 in Oct last year and had an EE SIM. The only place I struggled with a signal was Badrallach, but I suspect that was due to immediate rather than general location, as we were nestled against a steep hill. 20yds further out and I'd got signal again.

Our lass used a virgin SIM (which I think uses EE)and likewise had no particular issues.


----------



## Barry72 (Apr 11, 2017)

As others have said coverage is patchy, 3 and EE have done a reasonable job of covering main routes and towns with data options but Vodafone and O2 should be ashamed of themselves. Vodafone coverage map looks decent until you remove 2g then coverage is useless in most areas. I have O2 and Vodafone sims in my phone but when out in the van I usually always have to revert to the mifi device with either an EE or 3 sim. Getting ready to switch personal account from O2 to 3 for this reason and the extra benefits abroad.

Barry.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 11, 2017)

EE is your best bet.


----------



## jaycey001 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was up in the western islands last year and struggled a few times with 3, always found a signal between EE and Vodafone and have since brought a Wilyfox swift which has twin sim card slots so I can always swap between the two when needed. 

That said, 3 is by far the best for travel abroad with there "feel at home" service


----------



## Barry72 (Apr 14, 2017)

I should of mentioned the kit I have as most of my trips are in the Highlands and I need to have an internet connection as often as possible. For mobile internet we currently have O2(best in home area), Vodafone(work mobile), mifi device with either EE or 3 sim for mobile internet, antenna for mifi(helps with poor signal), spare old smart phone(sometime helpful for setup). For wifi we have the iBooster kit which finds a wifi signal and if it is open shares it via the router in the van, dependent on free signal being available.
Needing all this tech kind of explains the issue.

Barry.


----------

